# Turbinate reduction - help!



## hencked (Mar 13, 2014)

Physician states, "inferior turbinate was then reduced submucosally using a cauterization shaver blade by creating a tunnel between the medial soft tissue and the bone and lateral soft tissue of the turbinate.  The turbinate was then reduced along its length with the cauterization shaver blade."

Is 30140 the approriate cpt code for this?  I know bone has to be removed for 30140, so if he states "reduced submucosally" is that sufficient?  From the web I see that Medtronic has this device.  Just wondering if anyone else is using this device and how you are coding this?

Thanks,
Deb H.


----------



## cameron.moriarty (Mar 18, 2014)

I came across this as I was researching whether or not reduction = ablation.  I could easily be wrong since I just started that, but I believe the code you want is 30802; "Ablation, soft tissue of inferior turbinates, unilateral or bilateral, any method (eg, electrocautery, radiofrequency ablation, or tissue volume reduction); intramural (ie, submucosal)".


----------



## maebelle@gmail.com (Mar 26, 2014)

As long as your documentation states that the turbinates were reduced and not just the tissue was reduced, you can use code 30140. Code 30802 is for the reduction of the soft tissue/mucosa. Based on your note here, I would use 30140 and you can bill this code bilaterally if documentation supports that it was done bilaterally.


----------



## hencked (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks I needed the input.  I was hoping the "reduced turbinate" part would be sufficient.  Appreciate the replies.


----------

